# проблума с шрифтом в gentoo через winscp или putty

## Majed17

dla failov sozdani v windows share na ruskom ani vigladut na ruskom v winde a esli otkrit v winscp tam ime budet peremeshana kirilitsa a v putty vapshe ? vasprositelni znak.

resultat ls -l

```

 ls -l

итого 4578866

drwxrwxrwx  6 nikolaev             domain users        496 Янв  9  2012 ??

drwxrwxrwx 15 support_388945a0     domain users       1016 Ноя  2 19:23 ????

drwxrwxrwx  3 27918354-fa41-4352-b domain users        328 Янв  9  2012 ??????

drwxrwxrwx 14 support_388945a0     domain users       1952 Фев  9  2012 ??????

drwxrwxrwx 15 root                 root                496 Июн  4 12:17 ???????

drwxrwxrwx  5 guest                guest               344 Дек 29  2011 ????????? ??????

drwxrwxrwx  2 sd                   domain users        824 Фев 25  2011 ?????????!

drwxrwxrwx  3 guest                guest                80 Янв 24  2012 ??????????????

drwxrwxrwx  2 dimap                domain users        248 Фев  8  2012 01_??????_2012

drwxrwxrwx  3 dimae                domain users       1128 Мар 29  2012 02_???????_2012

drwxrwxrwx  3 shurik               domain users        616 Апр 25  2012 04_??????_2012

drwxrwxrwx  2 shurik               domain users        320 Май 28 12:35 05_???_2012

drwxrwxrwx  3 dimae                domain users        104 Июн 11 16:49 06_????_2012

drwxrwxrwx  2 olegs                domain users        136 Ноя  6 08:59 11_??????_2012

drwxrwxrwx  2 guest                guest               456 Фев  9  2012 12_???????_2011

drwxrwxrwx  2 andyr                domain users        256 Окт 10 13:44 ??????_2012

-rwxrw-rw-  1 guest                guest         255450520 Ноя  7  2011 belarusian_dream.mp4

drwxrwxrwx  6 guest                guest              1880 Окт 13  2011 Extra_English

drwxrwxrwx  2 support_388945a0     domain users        128 Фев  8  2012 FalloutNewVegas_Trailer

-rwxrw-rw-  1 guest                guest          13858351 Окт  4  2011 ????? - ????? ??? ? ????? ?????(??????????!).flv

-rwxrw-rw-  1 olegs                domain users 2205337600 Авг 25  2009 Patriot (www.kinokopilka.ru).avi

drwxrwxrwx  4 nikolaev             domain users        160 Фев 22  2012 Profiland

-rwxrw-rw-  1 bellakt              domain users 2209513472 Окт 20 18:41 The.Amazing.Spider-Man.2012.DVDRip.FD.avi

-rw-rw-rw-  1 tanyak               domain users       5632 Сен 28 16:10 Thumbs.db

-rw-r--r--  1 root                 root                  1 Ноя  6 13:54 ????.txt

drwxrwxrwx  3 sashan               domain users        104 Фев  9  2012 xxx

-rw-r--r--  1 root                 root                  0 Ноя  6 14:00 тест2.txt

storage Video #

```

file test2 na ruskom sazdal cherez komandu touch. v winde on vigledet tak:

```
я┌п╣я│я┌2.txt
```

v winscp sozdal file тест.txt

v putty on akazalsa ????.txt

a v winde viden kak РЕЯР.txt

v chem mozhet bit problema?

----------

## r90

 *Quote:*   

> дла фаилов создани в щиндощс шаре на руском ани вигладут на руском в щинде а если открит в щинсцп там име будет перемешана кирилитса а в путты вапше ? васпросителни знак.
> 
> ресултат

 

 *Quote:*   

> филе тест2 на руском саздал через команду тоуч. в щинде он вигледет так: 

 

 *Quote:*   

> в щинсцп создал филе тест.тхт
> 
> в путты он аказалса ????.тхт
> 
> а в щинде виден как РЕЯР.тхт
> ...

 

Ты русский вообще или где? Может тебе лучше в англоязычной ветке спрашивать? Ни в транслите ни в автоматическом переводе нечитаемы совершенно твои тексты.

ps. По теме: попробуй выставить кодировку в putty. Про шару я так и не понял, где ты её создавал и в каком месте полезли проблемы. Но думаю, что надо заглянуть в /etc/samba/smb.conf и убедиться что там есть строчки:

```
   dos charset = 866

   unix charset = UTF-8
```

Хотя не уверен. Попробуй описать свою проблему пользуясь сайтом translit.ru. Добейся того, чтобы тексты твои были бы читабельны и не вызывали бы рвоту. Тогда можно будет понять о чём ты там лепечешь.

----------

## Majed17

да уж получать помощь от расиста... думаю если тошнит не проглатывай а то твоя вена.

я не чего не гаварил про samba но ты похоже все понал.

поменял config samba и  резултат был такой.

все файли в windows share которие были кирилицай стали под названием ___.avi на пример.

в putty в серавно выгладят ????.avi

но я пробовал в windows создать новый файл по русский и в putty был виден по русский но в winscp выглидел 

РќРѕРІС‹Р№РґРѕРєСѓРјРµРЅС‚.txt

попробовал поменять environment на (utf on в winscp) место auto и тогда вся кирилица стало как буба кроме тот новый фаил который создал когда была кодировка utf-8 в samba.

так что сейчас предется копировать все имина фаилов в кокуйту папку в windows поменять кодировку в samba и потом переменавать фаили в share.

----------

## r90

 *Majed17 wrote:*   

> да уж получать помощь от расиста...

 Не нравится? Мне тоже ужасно не нравится читать безграмотную речь. На этом и разбежимся ко взаимному удовольствию.

----------

## Majed17

я то не навижу расизм. и я не радился чтоб удовлетварать людей.

----------

## r90

 *Majed17 wrote:*   

> я то не навижу расизм. и я не радился чтоб удовлетварать людей.

 В этом мы сходимся. По обоим пунктам.

----------

## Majed17

как можем сходится если ты не навидеш других рас а я не навыжу ненависть?

----------

## r90

 *Majed17 wrote:*   

> как можем сходится если ты не навидеш других рас

 Я близок к этому. Если ты типичный представитель других рас, и для других рас типично видеть то, что они хотят видеть, а не то что происходит на самом деле. Если для представителей других рас типично, считать что они "не рождены чтобы удовлетворять других", а другие для этого рождены. Если для представителей чужих рас типично демонстрировать неуважение к моему родному языку. Если для других рас типично демонстрировать неуважение ко мне лично. Если это так, то я готов возненавидеть другие расы.

Ты действительно не русский, и мой вопрос о национальности, неожиданно попал в цель? Ну так если ты не русский, почему ты не воспользуешься проверкой русской орфографии? Я ведь пользуюсь ей и не только когда пишу по-русски, но так же когда пишу по-английски. Я ведь, уважая других, не пишу "hallou gayz. plez help my." Почему ты позволяешь себе нечто подобное, и при этом ждёшь уважения к своей драгоценной особе? Не многого ли ты хочешь? Ведь я тоже "рождён не для того, чтобы удовлетворять других".

----------

## Majed17

ну я почемута не оскорблаюсь когда пишут любой язык на транслите, не когда не сщетал кокойто язык своим почемуто небыло токой гордости. когда занимаюсь переводом тогда нужен переводчик. 

я то тебя не пытался оскарбить ну ты просто ишишь пречину понемять как оскорбления. я делаю так как я ожидаю от других делать.

ну и кто не прастить другим ихних ошибок так и ему не простится.

----------

## Majed17

по любому у меня почти такая же жена и тебя тоже люблю   :Wink: 

----------

